# Grid tied solar systems



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Hi readers,
I was wondering if there are any more updates with knowledge on grid tied solar systems in the Philippines? I did some searching here but only found older posts on this topic, (maybe I need to have a mummy look instead of a daddy look) correct me if I overlooked something.

I did a lot or research on in regards to this a year ago and am out of touch now with current trends and pricing. A year ago it was viable but about a 5 to 6 year return on money invested, maybe longer depending on power usage.
We set up a grid tied system here in S/E Queensland Australia 3 years ago at a cost of AU $3,400.00 about PHP 120,000. The savings were immediate reducing our quarterly bills by AU $450.00, within 2 years the system paid for itself, great investment.

Has any one reading or know of anyone that has gone for a system like this hooked up to Meralco? Cost and viability? Last research showed that a system like we have here would cost around PHP 300,000.
About to jump onto the Meralco site for a look.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

At our local expat gathering here in Iloilo, there is one gentleman who deals with this situation daily as he sells & installs these. Here is info from his business card: Capt. Bernard Lugar, Managing Director. Ph# 0917 7174 263 & (033)320 8072 [email protected] and SunSolarNRG . He is always extolling the benefits of the type system you are talking about. Hope this helps get you some current info although here on Panay Island we deal with PECO instead of MERALCO.

Fred


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

fmartin_gila said:


> At our local expat gathering here in Iloilo, there is one gentleman who deals with this situation daily as he sells & installs these. Here is info from his business card: Capt. Bernard Lugar, Managing Director. Ph# 0917 7174 263 & (033)320 8072 [email protected] and SunSolarNRG . He is always extolling the benefits of the type system you are talking about. Hope this helps get you some current info although here on Panay Island we deal with PECO instead of MERALCO.
> 
> Fred


Thanks Fred, I looked at their site, thanks for the info, as we will be in the La Union Ilocos we would hope to find a local supplier, contact with the company you mentioned may point us in the right direction.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## SierraMadreMe (Mar 26, 2015)

bigpearl said:


> as we will be in the La Union Ilocos


Depending on where you will end up in La Union,there is (or was) a Solar biz in Bauang that my niece is acquainted with.At the time,I was interested in going solar,or partially at least.They had a website,but I think it is gone now.

Maybe I could check with her and get a name if you are interested.I think there was another Solar biz that I heard of locally to San Fernando,but it has been awhile since I investigated it.

If you want contact info,send me a personal message.

SMM


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

SierraMadreMe said:


> Depending on where you will end up in La Union,there is (or was) a Solar biz in Bauang that my niece is acquainted with.At the time,I was interested in going solar,or partially at least.They had a website,but I think it is gone now.
> 
> Maybe I could check with her and get a name if you are interested.I think there was another Solar biz that I heard of locally to San Fernando,but it has been awhile since I investigated it.
> 
> ...


Thanks SMM, Family in San Fernando but we are looking around San Juan so not so far by any means, If these companies are still going can that info be put on here or is that considered spamming? Not sure, If you find they are still operational then us all know on here that you found the info and I and others could contact you privately.
Are you living up that way yourself?
We visit once or twice a year, plan to buy or build in about 2 years, if we find something we like in March when we are back then buy and get a care taker until we return, or just keep looking, slowly slowly.
Again thanks for your help.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

As I understand the policy, it is alright to post the info as long as someone has asked for it. That is why I posted the info on open forum and I haven't been kicked yet.

Fred


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

fmartin_gila said:


> As I understand the policy, it is alright to post the info as long as someone has asked for it. That is why I posted the info on open forum and I haven't been kicked yet.
> 
> Fred


Ah yes you did post info earlier in this thread and thank you for that, yes you are still here, sweet. This thread has proved valuable to me as there is a possibility of a local company to help us with our needs. 
Thanks Fred.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## SierraMadreMe (Mar 26, 2015)

If you are looking in San Juan,then we are North of you by about 5-10 minutes...or an hour if there is road destruction going on.

I'll see what info the niece can provide,but everything takes longer here..and it may take a day or 2.


SMM


----------



## Spiller (May 12, 2013)

*Grid Tied Solar*

Hi Steve,

I was in Cebu for some time & tried to set up a system for the Sapak orphanage in Compostela. The problem I ran into was that the power companies, Cebeco & Veco have different rules. They are both supposed to give a feed in tariff but only Veco do it. As you probably know you can't pick your supplier in the Philippines (not on Cebu Island anyway). They have their own areas and you have no choice. 

Unfortunately the Orphanage was in a Cebeco zone & they don't do a feed in tariff whereas Veco do! The way I understand it they are all supposed to have been doing it for years but there is little awareness of solar power & no one seems to care much. 

What I did figure out is that the best way of doing it if you are in a Veco zone is to use the old analog meters which simply go backwards when you supply the grid & forwards when you use it. I had no confidence at all that any credits would be paid & was trying to install a system that basically generated just enough to come up with near enough to a zero bill until I discovered that we were in a Cebeco zone & gave up. 

I did figure that maybe there would have been a 6/7 year return on the investment which is pretty good but this was by importing an inverter direct from China & also the panels from Australia as the prices quoted locally ranged between outrageous & very expensive. However this was a couple of years ago. Prices may have come down & maybe Cebeco are now doing what they are supposed to do & give a feed in tariff.

Hope this is helpful.

Ian Spiller


----------



## SierraMadreMe (Mar 26, 2015)

Spiller said:


> Hi Steve,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was going to mention what Ian just indicated,but I didn't want to appear like I was down on Filipino's or something.What I was going to say was,I don't have much confidence in the Power company rebating,or paying you for the power you generate.There may be laws in place for this sort of thing...but laws can be unequally applied,and the power companies wield a large amount of...power. )  ).

If I were doing it,I would install for my own use and if I could sell the excess,then great.Otherwise I would consider it a hedge against the ever increasing power bills here.

About systems being much more expensive in the PI..I would expect that after having lived here this long.Anything out of the norm,or that could be considered luxury,is going to be way expensive.If the Philippines was really interested in clean power and all that,they would relax or eliminate tariffs to accomplish (or at least encourage) it.But,we all know how this works by now don't we?

SMM


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

SierraMadreMe said:


> If you are looking in San Juan,then we are North of you by about 5-10 minutes...or an hour if there is road destruction going on.
> 
> I'll see what info the niece can provide,but everything takes longer here..and it may take a day or 2.
> 
> ...


Thank you SMM, much appreciated, your efforts. Are you in Bocnotan? We have been looking at property there too, many nice houses and vacant lots on the beach. Getting agents and private sellers excited is a chore though, because we are not there they see it as a waste of time, more fool them, time will tell.
Yes the traffic can get bad but liable compared to Manila. We had no trouble with traffic last Christmas when we were there for 4 weeks but yes I have seen the chaos in other similar provinces, downtown San Fernando City can be painful though.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Spiller said:


> Hi Steve,
> 
> I was in Cebu for some time & tried to set up a system for the Sapak orphanage in Compostela. The problem I ran into was that the power companies, Cebeco & Veco have different rules. They are both supposed to give a feed in tariff but only Veco do it. As you probably know you can't pick your supplier in the Philippines (not on Cebu Island anyway). They have their own areas and you have no choice.
> 
> ...


Hi Ian, good info, sad no buy back or credit to the bill with that company, I actually thought that the PI. government mandated rebates some 3 plus years ago from memory, I know Meralco has a good deal or had, not up to speed these days, it was about 3 to 1 where as here in Oz it's only 4 to 1. The big savings are when you actually use the power as you make it, running pumps, A/Cs, water heaters, dishwasher, washing machine, the welder etc. Use the power when you are making it and the savings are 3 fold.
As for metering on an analogue meter it wouldn't take them long to work out what was going on with a zero or much lower reading than the property used historically. Not sure what the outcome would be but I would thing not good.

I did a lot of research on solar in the Philippines but over a year ago, at that time for me at even a PHP 3 to 400K cost it was viable given that we would be running a pool through the day as well as A/C etc, these days probably better. One needs to size a system to suit their consumption and habits

Power companies like to make money as we all do but I was heartened to see what Meralco is,,,,,,,or a year ago was offering. I also noticed while up in Pagadpud a year ago, lots of wind generators and many being constructed, nothing like out east in California but a start, good on them.

As mentioned earlier our system paid for itself in 2 years, even if 6 years in PH, what a great investment if you can afford the initial outlay, better than money in the bank.
LOL, you can tell I'm an advocate, sorry for rambling on.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## SierraMadreMe (Mar 26, 2015)

bigpearl said:


> Thank you SMM, much appreciated, your efforts. Are you in Bocnotan? We have been looking at property there too, many nice houses and vacant lots on the beach. Getting agents and private sellers excited is a chore though, because we are not there they see it as a waste of time, more fool them, time will tell.
> Yes the traffic can get bad but liable compared to Manila. We had no trouble with traffic last Christmas when we were there for 4 weeks but yes I have seen the chaos in other similar provinces, downtown San Fernando City can be painful though.
> 
> Cheers, Steve.


Yes.In the general vicinity...for now.

I would caution you,and then caution you again about buying property here.I've seen some really weird *hit go down. .I was shown a real nice beach lot just outside Bacnotan,that was priced very reasonably..but it turned out to be someone trying to sell what they didn't really own.

Lots on the beach near Bacnotan are going to fetch top dollar.There are affordable beach lots up around Luna,but it won't be sand..it will be rock.Rock like the smallish decorative rock that people landscape with.Bacnotan beach lots will run 3k a sq mtr.If you don't mind going further out to say..Luna,you can still buy decently priced beach lots.It will be rocky,but the price diff will be substantial.

Still waiting for the gal to answer the rest of my questions about solar.I sent her a text,but she only answered 2 questions.I sent her another text asking the other questions again,but she hasn't responded yet.I think there must be a 2 per day rule,so I have to wait till 2 morro for the other questions to be answered...or not.

SMM


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

SierraMadreMe said:


> Yes.In the general vicinity...for now.
> 
> I would caution you,and then caution you again about buying property here.I've seen some really weird *hit go down. .I was shown a real nice beach lot just outside Bacnotan,that was priced very reasonably..but it turned out to be someone trying to sell what they didn't really own.
> 
> ...


Hi SMM, 
I sent you a private msg with regards to this info, interestingly it appears I have no sent emails yet in my sent msg history yet I have sent and received private msgs with other members but no sent history with them either, maybe you or another learned member can help with this.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## SierraMadreMe (Mar 26, 2015)

bigpearl said:


> Hi SMM,
> I sent you a private msg with regards to this info, interestingly it appears I have no sent emails yet in my sent msg history yet I have sent and received private msgs with other members but no sent history with them either, maybe you or another learned member can help with this.
> 
> Cheers, Steve.


Give me some time to reply to the PM.The wife just got home from the big city,and my attention now turns towards dinner.Pointless to try and do anything for the immediate future.I did list the potential solve for your Private message problem tho.


Go to:

User Control Panel

Then select:

Settings and Options

then:

Edit Options

scroll down and make sure everything is selected that you want to allow

Receive Email I select no

Newsletters Settings..no

Default Thread Subscription Mode...however you like it

Then:

Private Messaging

Enable Private Messaging

Receive Private Messages only from Contacts and Moderators

Receive Email Notification of New Private Messages

Show New Private Message Notification Pop-up

When sending private messages the forum can make a copy of the message in your Sent Items folder.
Save a copy of sent messages in my Sent Items folder by default

Make all the selections that are pertinent.

Thas It.

SMM


----------



## SierraMadreMe (Mar 26, 2015)

Ok.I sent the rep from the Solar company another email...but have gotten no response.Everyone here knows how difficult it is to get any information here,other than really basic stuff.They are always willing to come give an estimate,or share a brochure,but it seems like if you ask too many questions,they get all hinky about it,and then won't respond further.I have seen it over and over,so it isn't isolated to just a few businesses.

So,the Name of the Business is Seed Tech Merchandising.(don't ask me how anyone selling solar would come up with a business name like that,but it sure seems like everyone does it here)

They are located at National Hiway Central West Bauang La Union.The Gals name is Desiree and she can be reached at 0915.905.8877 or [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] or [email protected]

She did mention that they have a division in Hong Kong.I asked if the panels and parts are of Chinese manufacture,but never got a response.

There is also a Solar store on the south end of San Fernando.The wife says you can't miss it,but she doesn't have to keep her eyes on the road to keep from hitting the tricycle that is turning in front of you,or the jeepney that has decided to force his way in.But she says it is there,and I trust her on it. 

Will update if other information is imparted to me.

SMM


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

SierraMadreMe said:


> Ok.I sent the rep from the Solar company another email...but have gotten no response.Everyone here knows how difficult it is to get any information here,other than really basic stuff.They are always willing to come give an estimate,or share a brochure,but it seems like if you ask too many questions,they get all hinky about it,and then won't respond further.I have seen it over and over,so it isn't isolated to just a few businesses.
> 
> So,the Name of the Business is Seed Tech Merchandising.(don't ask me how anyone selling solar would come up with a business name like that,but it sure seems like everyone does it here)
> 
> ...


Thank you SMM, will look into this. As for the roads, all good, we find them easy to deal with after Manila or Athens, Paris, Rome, London New York, etc. The traffic in and around La Union is very bearable and computable. I'm sure there are times when traffic is a *****, no different to any other country including Oz, we will make contact and see how pricing is these days.

Cheers Steve.


----------



## SierraMadreMe (Mar 26, 2015)

I emailed the young lady at the solar store because I had a couple more questions that I wanted answers for.She responded today...hey...only 6days to answer an email.Maybe she has to use an internet cafe.

Anyway,I asked 3 questions and got 1 answer.The name of the business is:

Sustainable Economical Energy Devices and Solutions (Seeds Tech Merchandising etc etc). Just kind of rolls off the tongue doesn't it? 

I guess if I want answers,I'll just have to drive the hour and visit the store.It's like pulling teeth to get any answers here.I'll never understand it.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Hi SMM, Firstly thanks for the heads up on saving my sent msgs, think I thanked you in a PM earlier,,,old timers disease, lol.
The info you supplied with regards to these solar companies is fantastic, when we are there in March we will see them personally and get the low down, straight from the horses mouth so to speak.
Email responses from companies or individuals can be instantaneous or never, when working there at a business level I found response times and info very quick but as I can't mention my companies name while not employed with them it appears I am just another name asking too many frivolous questions and placed in the too hard basket, trying to purchase property and getting info is a classic example, best to be there and talk with prospective sellers and slide around agents from our experience.
Yes that company you mentioned is quite a mouthful if you say the whole thing but if you say it in short term "Seeds Tech Merchandising" it eludes to a produce or farming store,,,,,,, interesting.

Also with regards to Chinese solar panels and inverters mine in Oz are these and they have the same or very similar warranties to other big name companies, panel life efficiency is a little lower but not much, they are a heck of a lot cheaper, we have been running our system for over 3 years without a hitch,,,,,,, touch wood. I will look at cost differences with available systems there and do my own sums.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## SierraMadreMe (Mar 26, 2015)

I got a text from Desiree today.She is waiting for the company to provide her with information I requested.

As it turns out,the wife met her recently.She was abandoned by her husband,and is raising her son by herself.This type of thing seems to happen here a lot.

The wife said that she likes her a lot.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

SierraMadreMe said:


> I got a text from Desiree today.She is waiting for the company to provide her with information I requested.
> 
> As it turns out,the wife met her recently.She was abandoned by her husband,and is raising her son by herself.This type of thing seems to happen here a lot.
> 
> The wife said that she likes her a lot.


Thanks SMM, we will definitely be looking at these two companies you mentioned as well as two others we found in Manila that seem,,,,,,,,so far reasonably priced.

As for abandonment whether wife, husband or child I have learnt to read between the lines and just agree it is a sad state of affairs, from experience there are always multiple sides to the story, some true, some not, I keep my distance and feign ignorance if pushed, let Bengie do all the talking and deal with it in the Filipino way.

Cheers, Steve.


----------

